# Master Eye?



## MasterofSLK (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

meine Schwester bekommt bald ihren eigenen Internetanschluss und meine Eltern wollen das nicht so recht, da sie erst 12 ist und noch zu unerfahren auf alle Internetseiten geht. Deshalb haben sie mich gefragt ob man sie nicht irgendwie beobachten kann und dann habe ich irgendwann mal das Programm "Master Eye" aufgeschnappt.Gibt es davon eine freeware?.  Kennt sich jemand damit aus oder gibt es auch noch andere Software womit man den Bildschirm beaobachten und wenn nötig die Maus steuern kann? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (28. Dezember 2006)

Versuchs doch mal mit RealVNC, das nutze ich auch um meinen Bruder zu überwachen und gleichzeitig hab ich es mit dyndns gekoppelt, sodass ich an jedem PC mit Browser und Java meinen PC administrieren kann, ist nen ganz nettes Feature *gg*  

http://www.realvnc.com/

Lg Sascha


----------



## pamax (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Hole dir einfach Cain. xD Damit bekommst du ihr icq-Passwort. Und alle Passwörter von dem Browser.Kannst sehen, was sie in ihrere Away stehen hat und wo sie surft.^^

pMx


----------

